# Help me regarding music software



## jamesbin142

Hello everyone,
I am in love with music since my school life. I and my friends are trying to play and perform some songs. The problem is that we sometimes out of Sync and we can’t conveniently play together. Please suggest me any good musical software having extremely friendly interference so we can practice in a convenient and effective way.


----------



## davidhyeter

Are you a newbie? How long are you practicing for? If you have plans to form a Band and perform some Gigs then other than software you also need lots of personal efforts for perfection.


----------



## jameswhite428

.These are general problems faced by every person at initial stages. when i and my friend started we also faced similar problems . I found notes helper.helpful.


----------



## 151

Software isn't going to help you play in time.


----------



## David58117

Buy a metronome.


----------



## 151

David58117 said:


> Buy a metronome.


I'd like to see a metronome which uses beat detection in order to change tempo and maybe even with a lookahead function to recognise swing.

Otherwise, a metronome is not really what you're looking for. Keep practising and maybe hire a band leader.


----------



## fedrick32

As far as making music software goes I've been quite fond of FlexiMusic Composer. You can find it useful for the purpose you looking for.


----------



## Mike Saville

151 said:


> I'd like to see a metronome which uses beat detection in order to change tempo and maybe even with a lookahead function to recognise swing.


I've often wondered why the 'TAP' tempo or audio detection that some devices have to set a speed cannot be used to change tempo mid piece. I can see some uses for this sort of function.


----------

